# Mal wieder: Kennt jemand so ein Tier ?



## StefanS (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe einmal wieder vor einem Rätsel. Ein paar Meter vom Teich entfernt habe ich das unten gezeigte Insekt angetroffen. Sieht irgendwie furchterregend aus. LüA ca. 10 cm. Hat jemand irgend eine Vorstellung, was das sein könnte ?? 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

wenn sie ja nicht so groß wäre würde ich auf eine __ Stabwanze tippen   ....


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2004)

warscheinlich sind südfranzösische Stabwanzen wieder größer....
aber sieht doch so aus 
http://www.mschoppenhorst.de/oder2000/mwasstiere.htm

http://suche.netscape.de/suche/bilder/search.jsp?safe=null&prev_safe=null&sg=Suche&q=stabwanze&wo=1


----------



## StefanS (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

an eine __ Stabwanze hatte ich auch gedacht, sah aber so "anders" aus. Grösse - na ja, kann hinkommen, denn die angegebene Länge habe ich ja einschliesslich der ausgestreckten vorderen Fangbeine angegeben. Diese waren allerdings auch der Grund, weshalb ich an einer Stabwanze gezweifelt hatte: Ich habe noch nie eine Abbildung oder ein Foto mit gerade ausgestreckten Fangbeinen gesehen (aber jetzt, wo Ihr es sagt: Man erkennt eine Art "Gelenk"). Ausserdem erschien mir der Rumpf arg gerade. 

Aber Ihr habt mich überzeugt: Ist wohl doch eine Stabwanze. An Land !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Rotti (17. Sep. 2004)

Hi,

also ich bin noch nicht überzeugt,
die Fangarme sollten eigentlich anders gewinkelt sein, wobei die Proportionen schon wieder stimmen.

Werd noch mal suchen, vielleicht find ich ja noch was.
Ansonsten geb ich mich geschlagen.

Gruß
Rotti


----------



## Rotti (17. Sep. 2004)

geb mich geschlagen,

sie ist tatsächlich in der Lage sich so zu präsentieren.
Hab doch über Google ein fast identisches Foto gefunden.
Ich hatte angenommen sie würde die Fangarme mehr seitlich gewinkelt am Körper tragen.
Aber: Sie kanns auch in gestreckter form.

Gruß
Rotti


----------



## StefanS (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rotti,

genau diesem Irrtum war ich auch aufgesessen. Tja, die Kollegen waren schon überzeugend...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich glaube nicht, daß es sich um eine Stabwanze handelt, da diese wohl eher unter Wasser lebt, sondern dass es sich um eine Stabheuschrecke handelt, die in warmen Mittelmeerregionen vorkommt. Googlest du hier: http://www.faunistik.net/DETINVERT/PHASMIDA/phasmida.html
Hoffe, mit diesen Angaben gedient zu haben
mfG
Tina


----------



## StefanS (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

woher wisst Ihr das nur immer ???   Ich werfe meine Bisherige Überzeugung über Bord und schliesse mich voll Deiner an. Danke !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

uff ... jetzt bin aber baff   

@Tina

Wie biste denn auf sowas gekommen ?


----------



## tina (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

hab ich einen Sohn......und in Wuppertal einen Zoo und ein Naturkundemuseum und dann und wann sogar mal ein gutes Gedächtnis . 
Liebe Grüße 
Tina

@Stefan
Freut mich, daß ich dir helfen konnte
Tschüs
Tina


----------

